# new ideas for my bettas



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

okay
so what ive done is put all my male bettas in one tank in the 
separation compartments which get cleaned along with the tank once a 
week. all the female bettas are also in the tank and not separated from
each other. there's 5 or 6 of them and they like 6 or 7 months old and 
still kind of small. is this okay? now my plan is to take a pair and put
them in a different tank , the female betta in a floating breeding 
plastic box thing and the male free swimming and then id condition them 
until she has vertical bars which would be in two weeks time from my 
experience and usually the male would be eager. but now i've got all 
these inexperienced males and from the interesting tips ive read from 
previous posts of my bettas, ive decided im going to add more plants to 
the tank, live and fake, and add a styrofoam cup and see if this will 
maybe help the male blow his nests and im going to feed them tubifex 
worms and freeze dried blood worms as well. anymore suggests? any 
thoughts?


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Freeze-dried anything is not the way to go with bettas as it tends to cause them to bloat. I recommend frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, frozen or fresh daphnia, frozen glassworms, ect. 

Explain to me what these "separation compartments" look like. Are they a small rack with individual squares that hangs on the inside of a bigger tank? If so, I do not recommend this setup AT ALL. That to me is the equivalent to taking the cup they are kept in the store and putting it in your tank. If you are talking about a big tank divided into equal sections--then that is a good way to separate your males but also save space. From reading your previous posts--I don't think all of this trouble you are having is from "inexperienced males" but more from a need for more knowledge and practice with the bettas yourself. The most important thing is to keep gathering knowledge so that it will help you out in your breeding endevour.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

May I ask you , how does the Styrofoam help with the nest , do u need it as a floating surface for the bubbles to stick to ?.
My elephant ear blows fresh nest weekly but I think its far to young to breed at the present , its almost 5 months now.
I have 2 Betta baby's tiny little things 1.4-1.3 " in length , iv no clue if they are male or female but plan on raising them up and if one is female once she is matured he will be for sure ready , and I need to wait for space to clear up any ways in the nursery tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The cup much like floating plants or large leaf of plant(bubble nest would be built under),help to stop bubbles from being broken up by air contact or surface disturbances.They are all tricks for bubble nest builders,as building the nest or rebuilding(many males spend great time and energy) shouldn't be the downfall of the breed.Some of the bubble nest I've seen with gouramis have stood almost a 1/2 inch out of water with great exposure to air and the males seemed to blow bubbles for 3 days straight,beside tending the eggs!


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tbub -- If your male is 5 months old and making bubblenests - then he is sexually mature. Bettas(like the ones the majority of people have) reach sexual maturity around 4 months although some mature early around 3.5 months.


----------

